# **Update - Charlotte Saturday Night/Sunday Morning Pre-Set Static Surge Map**



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Update - Please Read and help us get the word out on this**

Uber has used the same exact static surge map with a fixed surge topping out at $3.50 for the last 3 Saturday nights/Sunday mornings from about 1:45am to 2:45am. This has always been the top surge time and place in the Charlotte metro area week in and week out. The map has some unique characteristics/shapes so it is very easy to see that it is the same map from previous weeks (see my posts in other thread. Each week I got to the center of our hottest area, where surges usually get in the $15 foxed range at bar close, and watched as the map appears and doesn't change for an hour. There have been periods each night when I was lurking offline, noticed all drivers had rides and the map was empty. I'd go online being met with immediate requests back-to-back-to-back until going offline, proving the demand was normal. This is NOT how Uber describes surge working as they always point to algorithms, models, etc... You folks need to watch your cities as well and determine if the same thing is happening there. Charlotte seems to be the top guinea pig for Uber surge programs so hopefully we are the only one getting it in the @$$ on this one, but keep your eyes open. I'm planning to go to the green light station once I get back to town Thursday afternoon. We can't let them pull this stuff over on us. There was no notice, communications, anything about doing this.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

How does the rider price and also pickup ETA for the same trip change during the night as this map crap is happening?


----------



## Noonespecial (May 26, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> How does the rider price and also pickup ETA for the same trip change during the night as this map crap is happening?


It doesn't effect the rider at all. Riders are paying the same surge prices as always.... Uber is just getting 60-70% of the money that riders pay while they search for the bottom that drivers will take to drive drunk riders home. I'm sure eventually since drivers won't refuse these rides that eventually Uber will be getting 80% of the fare while drivers get only base rates 24 hours a day. There's gonna be a lot of upset drivers next new years eve who complain about no surge yet STILL DROVE ALL NIGHT!!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is simple to fix stop driving during late night and all surge time zones it will cost uber millions of dollars and that is how you get your point across. Fight for your right for high surges by not driving.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Noonespecial said:


> It doesn't effect the rider at all. *Riders are paying the same surge prices as always*.... Uber is just getting 60-70% of the money that riders pay while they search for the bottom that drivers will take to drive drunk riders home. I'm sure eventually since drivers won't refuse these rides that eventually Uber will be getting 80% of the fare while drivers get only base rates 24 hours a day. There's gonna be a lot of upset drivers next new years eve who complain about no surge yet STILL DROVE ALL NIGHT!!


I know how the new surge works. Let me be more specific.

What did passenger surge start at? How high did it go and for how long?

OP said they ended up taking a trip at the low static driver surge. What did they earn and what did the passenger pay on this trip?



Spoiler: Please take screenshots in driver app and rider app this weekend



Show us a static map at a given time along with an upfront price quote at the same time for a trip from an area in the map.

Most important is to take a screenshot of the trip price details in the rider app (tap the "(i)" next to price). It will show $/mi and this data is needed to calculate the surge multiplier for that trip.

Let's give people solid evidence that can be shared outside of this site that shows a highly surged upfront price along with a barely worth it driver trip bonus.

-------

As for my original question, what I was asking is what surge rates did the passengers see at various points during this period of time while the driver surge map was static?

It's easy to *say* Uber is taking 60-80% of surge fares but it's far more effective to see the numbers on a screenshot. Same for the static map.

Also these types of threads show up in google search results and the claims made by OP should have evidence to back them up. Also the numbers speak for themselves when shown.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Exactly. See what the rider is paying. In example a 100 trip paid by rider and driver gets 20 including new bonus. That is not normal nor will be normal. I'm on lyft similar new bonus surge and they taking the same 30% ish percent. I make sure to check each ride and have even watched pax phones.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I think Dara may have just saved the taxi industry with the new Charlotte-style surge. I can't imagine why anyone would bother driving bar closing in the absence of surge.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

I'll answer your questions. We don't know what the passenger surge started at. We can't see the multiplier they pay. I do see how much their total fare is, just like you can see on trip details. For instance, the last Saturday night trip I drove was a $3 surge at 2:27am. Rider paid $19.15, I made $9.74 which included the $3 surge. So it was a little over 2x based on estimations. The one before that at 2:01am, rider paid $12.95, I made $6.75 with a $3 surge. It was a minimum fare trip so the multiplier would be about 2.5x.

I was in Nashville for the weekend and could not view Charlotte surge map. Anyone see if they did this for the 4th straight Saturday night? I wouldn't have caught it so quickly if there weren't distinct shapes in the colors of the map. It's a dead giveaway that no algorithms are being used since it's the same exact map each week during the same times. My old work phone had screen shots disabled so I couldn't take them as it happened. Just got my new issue phone Friday and now I can take screen shots. Thank goodness.. I think one poster on here might have taken some on one of these Sat nights. I'll be out of town again this Saturday so I'll miss it again.



beezlewaxin said:


> I know how the new surge works. Let me be more specific.
> 
> What did passenger surge start at? How high did it go and for how long?
> 
> ...


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I was suggesting using the passenger app while this is happening to get a series of upfront price quotes a few times during the entire 2am sat night rush.

The uber passenger app will show fare details including the exact "price per mile" that the upfront price should be based on. Click on the tiny little (i) icon next to the upfront price. It usually takes a couple taps on this (i) icon because it is so friggin small.

Once you know the "price per mile" for an upfront price quote in the passenger app you can compare it with the base rate to easily calculate the exact surge multiplier.

When I do this I dont care so much what the actual upfront price is. I care more about what the "price per mile" is so I can calculate the multiplier. However this method is just as useful to keep track of price quotes with an upfront price that is obviously surged but the "price per mile" is still at base rate.

Please post some data. Besides, what else is there to do with downtime during bar rush if you arent busy taking their crap new-surge pings?

Thanks


----------

